# kyllä, niin, joo



## Joannes

Hello,

What is the difference in use of these three when meaning 'yes'?

(A very short question for a not quite so evident answer, I suppose, but I'm sure you'll do great. )

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Hakro

_Kyllä_ is the general word for 'yes'.
_Niin_ is used when one agrees with the former speaker (direct translation is 'so'). It's often followed by a verb: _niin on_ = 'so it is'.
_Joo _and_ juu _are colloquial words for 'yes'.

I hope that this very short answer helps you.


----------



## Joannes

Hakro said:


> _Niin_ is used when one agrees with the former speaker


 
But isn't that what *kyllä* does, as well?  Or are you implying that its use differs from *kyllä*'s in that *niin* is not (usually/as much as *kyllä*) used as an answer to yes/no questions, but just as an affirming reaction to statements?

And/or that *niin* differs from *kyllä* in that it literally agrees to a previously mentioned (possibly negated) proposition, while *kyllä* would carry the polarity of that proposition in its own? I mean: answered to *do you like dogs?*, they would both mean 'yes, I do', but answered to *don't you like dogs?*, *niin* would mean 'so it is, I don't like dogs', while *kyllä(pä)* would mean 'yes, I do'?

Thank you, and best wishes for the new year!


----------



## Hakro

> But isn't that what *kyllä* does, as well? Or are you implying that its use differs from *kyllä*'s in that *niin* is not (usually/as much as *kyllä*) used as an answer to yes/no questions, but just as an affirming reaction to statements?


Exactly, Joannes. You can always use 'kyllä' but 'niin' is possible only in certain cases. I try to give you some examples:
- Do you like dogs? Kyllä ('niin' is impossible).
- Don't you like dogs? Kyllä(pä) ('niin' is impossible)  or - Ei, en pidä (No I don't; 'niin' is impossible)
- I think you like dogs? Niin (pidänkin) ('kyllä' is also possible).
- I think you don't like dogs? Niin (en pidäkään) (No I don't) ('kyllä' is possible but seldom used in this case).

This means that you can use 'niin' as 'yes' only when the first speaker has said a statement, an opinion, an affirmation of his own and you agree with that. As an answer to a direct question you can never use 'niin'.

I hope you got the idea. If not, don't hesitate to ask again.


----------



## Joannes

Got it. Thank you very much.


----------

